

3G iPads sold out in 49 of 50 states on launch weekend? - FluidDjango
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/05/02/3g.ipad.may.have.had.near.total.sellout/

======
ExJournalist
Fortune article has a little more on his methodology and said:

"Munster's team called 50 Apple Stores on Sunday and found that 49 of them had
sold out of iPad 3Gs and most had run out of Wi-Fi-only models as well. But
it's not clear whether that's because demand was high or supplies were low.
Munster believes it was probably a bit of both."

[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/05/03/ipad-3g-sold-out-
in-4...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/05/03/ipad-3g-sold-out-
in-49-of-50-stores/)

